# Alum Creek 10/30/18



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

A buddy & I fished Alum Tuesday from 10 - 2. Our bite was not great, but was good. Found our lm around down trees. Half way out the tree, and on the ends. Bite seemed to be better when the sun was out. When it become cloudy the bite slowed. Fished the middle pool. Water was stained, temp for the most part was 55.5 - 55.7. caught 6 between us. Was wondering how everyone did. There seemed to be a lot of boat traffic, and guys & gal's bass fishing. Had to be a few OGF members out there. It had been a couple of months since my buddy & I had been able to fish together and that alone made it a great day the fish were bonuses.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

buddy and i were out there from 4-8p. i opted to target eyes and they did not cooperate. trolled some flicker shads around a bit and dropped waypoints on interesting marks. followed up on those marks with various presentations but no bites from target species. casted on some windblown points after dark but again no action. nice evening though.


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

cane pole said:


> A buddy & I fished Alum Tuesday from 10 - 2. Our bite was not great, but was good. Found our lm around down trees. Half way out the tree, and on the ends. Bite seemed to be better when the sun was out. When it become cloudy the bite slowed. Fished the middle pool. Water was stained, temp for the most part was 55.5 - 55.7. caught 6 between us. Was wondering how everyone did. There seemed to be a lot of boat traffic, and guys & gal's bass fishing. Had to be a few OGF members out there. It had been a couple of months since my buddy & I had been able to fish together and that alone made it a great day the fish were bonuses.


I was out yesterday from 10-5 in my kayak. I fished from howard road to south of 36/37. I caught 8 nice size white bass, all trolling flicker shad. I only caught 4 crappie. I was wondering what is the secret to catching crappie in this kind of weather?


cane pole said:


> A buddy & I fished Alum Tuesday from 10 - 2. Our bite was not great, but was good. Found our lm around down trees. Half way out the tree, and on the ends. Bite seemed to be better when the sun was out. When it become cloudy the bite slowed. Fished the middle pool. Water was stained, temp for the most part was 55.5 - 55.7. caught 6 between us. Was wondering how everyone did. There seemed to be a lot of boat traffic, and guys & gal's bass fishing. Had to be a few OGF members out there. It had been a couple of months since my buddy & I had been able to fish together and that alone made it a great day the fish were bonuses.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

dhf125 said:


> I was out yesterday from 10-5 in my kayak. I fished from howard road to south of 36/37. I caught 8 nice size white bass, all trolling flicker shad. I only caught 4 crappie. I was wondering what is the secret to catching crappie in this kind of weather?


Slow down for the crappie!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

dhf125 said:


> I was out yesterday from 10-5 in my kayak. I fished from howard road to south of 36/37. I caught 8 nice size white bass, all trolling flicker shad. I only caught 4 crappie. I was wondering what is the secret to catching crappie in this kind of weather?


for me i like to find the school and then drop right on them. a lot of guys will SLOW troll for them as well.


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> for me i like to find the school and then drop right on them. a lot of guys will SLOW troll for them as well.


I was fishing for the crappie with minnows under a slip bobber. I didn't know with the water being this cold if they are more inactive or have moved into deeper water.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

dhf125 said:


> I was fishing for the crappie with minnows under a slip bobber. I didn't know with the water being this cold if they are more inactive or have moved into deeper water.


They will get active here in the fall before they slow down and go deep in the winter. You may even find them quite shallow this time of year. Also, they will be suspended usually in the upper 75 percent of the water column. The last time I was out on Delaware I was fishing 15 fow but I was only fishing 6 inches to 3 foot deep for them. Once the lake turns over, the most oxygen is in the top half of the water column, the fish will come up to that as well as on sunny days, that is the warmest water as well.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I was out there Monday trolling for musky with no hits. There was TONS of marks on the west side in 16-25 fow. Most down about 8-12 and I suspect they were schools of crappie. I didn't stop and target them. I was tempted to go back and fish for them today or tomorrow in breaks from the rain. I'll be watching the weather.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

No fish this morning on the way to work (30 min. casting) but I did get to catch this!


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Worked the upper middle and lower upper pool for skis yesterday, landed nothing.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Deerfarmer and I fished there yesterday also. We started out in the north pool. We caught three pretty nice fish but the fishing was really slow. The water temps up north were 52-53 degrees and the water was still pretty stained.
So we decided to pull out and go to the middle pool. The temps are 56-57 degrees. The first spot we pull up on a guy is there bass fishing. He whoops and hollers and holds up a fish! He yells at us saying it’s a smallmouth. He comes near us and asks if we have a scale. We say yes!
He brings the smallmouth over and I weigh it for him. It’s a really nice fish! Weighs 4.38 lbs. I ask if he wants me to take his pic with it and he says sure! So I take a couple of pics with his phone, he’s elated and he turns the smallmouth back!
I asked if he was a member of OGF and he said he wasn’t. As for deerfarmer and myself, in hindsight, we should’ve stayed in the north pool! Lol!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

alum is becoming a killer smallie lake....did I say that quiet enough, felt like I should be whispering at my desk.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I remember back 5-6 yrs ago I was at a fishing show, boat show, someplace in Columbus and was talking to a odnr officer & he told me & a few others there that in approx 5 years Alum Creek would have as many smallies per square acre as lake Erie. Don't know if I believed it then but there are a lot of smallies who reside in alum.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Alum definitely is one of the best inland lakes for smallies in Ohio. IMO! It has a great population of different year class fish, which will ensure great fishing in the future! The best part about it is all these big smallies you see being caught are being released back in to the lake! That is a great testament to all the great sport fishing and conservation minded men and women that we have here in Ohio! 

I used to go to St. Clair and Erie every year just for smallmouth. Alum has gotten so good, to me at least, that I don’t see the need to have to do that anymore! I’ve had some superb days fishing at Alum! And Alum is also a great fishery for many other species as well!


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

cane pole said:


> I remember back 5-6 yrs ago I was at a fishing show, boat show, someplace in Columbus and was talking to a odnr officer & he told me & a few others there that in approx 5 years Alum Creek would have as many smallies per square acre as lake Erie. Don't know if I believed it then but there are a lot of smallies who reside in alum.


If the officer is right..... in 2-3 yrs we will fix that!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It will help if they keep the fall draw down at 3-4 feet and stop doing construction all over the place and drawing it down 10+ feet. I noticed some substantial weed beds this summer. If that continues, the fishing could really take off!!!


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Was out this morning from 9-12. Only one bite and it ended up being a 5.75 lb channel on a salty that I got at the new bait store. Hell of a fight. Probably 15 minutes.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

polebender said:


> I used to go to St. Clair and Erie every year just for smallmouth. Alum has gotten so good, to me at least, that I don’t see the need to have to do that anymore! I’ve had some superb days fishing at Alum! And Alum is also a great fishery for many other species as well!


Maybe it is just the mystic of going to Erie... I was talking to my wife about buying a small cottage somewhere near Lake Erie.. and she jokingly told me to just buy a big boat and leave it docked... Pretty sure she was not serious, but, what was said was said...


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Heres one from last night, unfortunately I was after eyes which i only hooked up with one and lost it right at the bank. Smallie bit Joshy solar flare. This bass saved my night haha!


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Fished alum tonight from 5 to 7 and caught 3 eyes off rogue.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Good work webby, were they keepers? Hopefully you got a sandwich after the hard weekend!


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Workingman said:


> Good work webby, were they keepers? Hopefully you got a sandwich after the hard weekend!


yea. 2 right at 15 and 1 17. Wish I could go again tonight.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

the difference between alum and Erie is, I have boated 2 smallmouth at Erie over 7 lbs, and we all know there are thousands and thousands of fish 6 to 10 lbs. Alum is getting real good but The trophies are at the big lake.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Alum does have some pigs swimming in there. Maybe after I retire I will be able to start fishing it again. I just can't deal with it on the weekends..... 
At least Erie is big enough to find your own water.


----------

